# Pixel Ts



## Transylvania (Apr 14, 2007)

(I'm not sure where artwork would go, so if the Pictures section isn't the right one, a moderater can move it.)
I got the idea of making little Ts out of pixels on MS Paint, then made the backgrounds transparent on Microsoft GIF Animator. Some of the colors might be a bit off, especially on the species that aren't as popular or familiar. I also exaggerated some of the colors to make them more visually appealing. For any rare species that I didn't draw, I couldn't find a reference picture for.
They're all in .gif format and the dimensions are 50x50.

*Aphonopelma*





_A. anax_




_A. bicoloratum_




_A. chalcodes_




_A. crinirufum_




_A. hentzi_




_A. moderatum_




_A. schmidti_




_A. seemani_

If you'd like to use one, just right-click the image, click 'Properties' and highlight and copy the link. Feel free to use one or more for avatars, signatures, etc. Please give credit to me if you can, and please don't claim them as your own.


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 14, 2007)

*Brachypelma*





_B. albiceps_




_B. albopilosum_




_B. angustum_




_B. annitha_




_B. auratum_




_B. baumgarteni_




_B. boehmei_




_B. emilia_




_B. epicureanum_




_B. fossorium_




_B. klaasi_




_B. sabulosum_




_B. schroederi_




_B. smithi_




_B. vagans_




_B. verdezi_


----------



## pinktoe23 (Apr 14, 2007)

:clap: nice job! 

I like them


----------



## octoo (Apr 14, 2007)

Very impressive.

Especially since you're just using MS paint. XB


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 14, 2007)

Thats far out man...good work:clap:


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 14, 2007)

*Acanthoscurria*





_A. antillensis_




_A. atrox_




_A. brocklehursti_




_A. chacoana_




_A. fracta_




_A. geniculata_




_A. insubtilis_




_A. juruenicola_




_A. sternalis_


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, I love them, very impressive!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 14, 2007)

I want to see the the P. metallica & C. cyaneopubescens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 14, 2007)

I agree, very nice!:clap: You are good at this. You should see if there would be anyway to make some of these official arachnoboard smilies and avatars. Talk to the mods.


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 14, 2007)

*Grammostola*





_G. actaeon_




_G. alticeps_




_G. aureostriata_




_G. grossa_




_G. pulchra_




_G. rosea_


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 14, 2007)

( Btw, the program I'm using to make the backgrounds transparent is altering the colors a bit. I hope it's not enough to make the colors too distorted, since I can't fix the way it alters them... )


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 14, 2007)

Saddlepatch said:


> ( Btw, the program I'm using to make the backgrounds transparent is altering the colors a bit. I hope it's not enough to make the colors too distorted, since I can't fix the way it alters them... )


THe only one I see a problem with is the G.pulchra because they are jet black all over.


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 14, 2007)

Novak said:


> THe only one I see a problem with is the G.pulchra because they are jet black all over.


Yeah that was my mistake. Just fixed it.


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 14, 2007)

*Chromatopelma*





_C. cyanopubescens_


*Cyclosternum*





_C. fasciatum_


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 14, 2007)

Saddlepatch said:


> *Chromatopelma*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These two look perfect! Outstanding job, where the Avics and pokies though! How about some Ceratogyrus spp.:drool:


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 14, 2007)

Novak said:


> These two look perfect! Outstanding job, where the Avics and pokies though! How about some Ceratogyrus spp.:drool:


I'll work on the arboreals later, because I'll need to edit the entire outlines (since arboreal and terrestrial body structures are different).


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 14, 2007)

Ah you are right, I was thinking of that, but for some reason I thought you'd leave the body structure the same. Keep up the great work.


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Apr 15, 2007)

I believe he's working his way down the list  They look great again..


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 15, 2007)

Johnisriot said:


> I believe he's working his way down the list  They look great again..


**she 
And thanks very much. ^^


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 15, 2007)

Man...smokin Green Bottle Blue!!!!!!!!!   Excellent Job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tescos (Apr 15, 2007)

As silly as I find them, they are infact a whole lot better than a great deal of the pics you see!
Cheers
Chris


----------



## octoo (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't find them silly at all.

I think it's incredibly nice that she is going through all this trouble to make these for everyone who loves tarantulas as much as she does to use.

I am infact putting the Aphonopelma seemani pixel to good use. X)


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 15, 2007)

*Avicularia*





_A. avicularia_




_A. azuraklaasi_




_A. bicegoi_




_A. braunshauseni_




_A. geroldi_




_A. huriana_




_A. juruensis_




_A. laeta_




_A. metallica_




_A. minatrix_




_A. purpurea_




_A. urticans_




_A. versicolor_


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 16, 2007)

Yay avics, cute ones too. Good job!:clap: 

When you do the pokies, are you gonna change their body figure as well, since they appear long and stretched out.


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 16, 2007)

Novak said:


> When you do the pokies, are you gonna change their body figure as well, since they appear long and stretched out.


Was just thinking about that when I finished these. Yep.


----------



## octoo (Apr 16, 2007)

The avics are perfect !

Good job. 


.. I especially like the avic, geroldi, and purpurea >B


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 19, 2007)

*Heteroscodra*





_H. maculata_


*Poecilotheria*





_P. fasciata_




_P. formosa_




_P. metallica_




_P. miranda_




_P. ornata_




_P. pederseni_




_P. regalis_




_P. rufilata_




_P. smithi_




_P. striata_




_P. subfusca_


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 20, 2007)

Any suggestions for the next genus?


----------



## Kagekumo (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Saddlepatch!! these are great I'm gonna use the G. aureo. I love my little princess and now i can represent!


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 20, 2007)

How about _Cyriocosmus_ with the cute little urticating hearts on their butts? Or _Xenesthis_ with the beautiful purples/pinks and black?


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 20, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> How about _Cyriocosmus_ with the cute little urticating hearts on their butts? Or _Xenesthis_ with the beautiful purples/pinks and black?


Thanks for the ideas.  I might do those soon, and maybe Pterinochilus and Theraphosa or Haplopelma.


----------



## luna (Apr 21, 2007)

*They are precious!*

These designs would make a wonderful addition to a tank’s name tag!

Gives people an idea of what they are looking for with the shy species.


----------



## Transylvania (May 31, 2007)

It's been a while since I've worked on these, and now that it's summer break I'll get to make more. Gotta love how I did the OBT.  

*Ceratogyrus*




_C. bechuanicus_




_C. brachycephalus_




_C. marshalli_

*Pterinochilus*




_P. chordatus_




_P. lugardi_




_P. murinus_


Smaller image, "OBT" (35x23)


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 1, 2007)

Saddlepatch said:


> It's been a while since I've worked on these, and now that it's summer break I'll get to make more. Gotta love how I did the OBT.
> 
> *Ceratogyrus*
> 
> ...



Haha I love the OBT, great work. THe color on the C.marshalli is off a little I would say. Still good though. :clap:


----------



## Transylvania (Jun 1, 2007)

Novak said:


> Haha I love the OBT, great work. THe color on the C.marshalli is off a little I would say. Still good though. :clap:


Oh yeah I see it now. I was looking at the marshalli picture on Botar's site, and the photos there seem to exaggerate colors a bit; different lighting I guess. Thanks, I'll fix it.


----------



## Shayna (Jun 1, 2007)

That would be REALLY cool if we could use these for avatars on the site.


----------



## Transylvania (Jun 1, 2007)

Shayna said:


> That would be REALLY cool if we could use these for avatars on the site.


The OBT would make a nice smiley, particularly for flaming in the Watering Hole.


----------



## Transylvania (Jun 1, 2007)

Edited the C.marshalli. How does it look now?


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 1, 2007)

Saddlepatch said:


> Edited the C.marshalli. How does it look now?


Looks better, but I think your missing some grey. Oh well looks good no need to edit.


----------



## Transylvania (Jun 1, 2007)

Novak said:


> Looks better, but I think your missing some grey. Oh well looks good no need to edit.


Now I think it's too yellowish-green. Ack, this is frustrating. Oh well, close enough.


----------



## luna (Jul 7, 2007)

I was making new name tags for my tanks when I remembered that I wanted to include your awesome pixel art as part of the labeling.

If you are looking for more spiders to represent next, these spiders have boring name tags compared to the others in my collection.

Eucratoscelus pachypus   	"Tanzanian Stoutleg Baboon"
Haplopelma lividum   	“Cobalt Blue” 
Lasiodora parahybana   	“Brazilian Salmon Bird Eater”
Theraphosa blondi  	"Goliath Bird Eater"
Pamphobeteus nigricolor  	"Blue Bloom Bird Eater"
Psalmopoeus cambridgei	“Trinidad Cheveron”
Psalmopoeus irminia	“Venezuelan Suntiger”
Gorgyrella sp.   		“Red Trapdoor Spider”

I have really looked forward to each edition of new icons you have released.  They are precious!!!


----------



## Sunar (Jul 10, 2007)

Very cool!  Love the OBT!

~Fred


----------



## myrea (Jul 30, 2007)

Cool! Nice Work Saddlepatch :worship:


----------



## funnylori (Sep 11, 2007)

I love your work! Have you finished anymore recently?


----------



## fartkowski (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeh these are awsome
Have you done any more?


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 28, 2009)

*They're baaaack!*

Time to resurrect the pixel Ts! 

*Haplopelma*




_H. albostriatum_




_H. doriae_




_H. hainanum_




_H. huwenum_




_H. lividum_




_H. longipes_




_H. minax_




_H. robustum_




_H. schmidti_




_H. vonwirthi_

(I couldn't make one for H. salangense, because I couldn't find a reference photo.)


----------



## _Lange (Mar 28, 2009)

wow. this is pretty neat! arachnoboards needs to take these and let people use them as avatars!!!


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 28, 2009)

*Psalmopoeus*




_P. cambridgei_




_P. irminia_




_P. langenbucheri_




_P. maya_




_P. pulcher_




_P. reduncus_

(I couldn't find reference photos for the other Psalmopoeus species)


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 28, 2009)

Are they for sell  lol nice "t's"


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 28, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> Are they for sell  lol nice "t's"


Nope, they're my babies.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! I am very impressed! I especially liked the C. fasciatum, excellent job! If you need ideas, how about-

Cyriocosmus sp.
Lampropelma (Cyriopagopus) sp.
M. balfouri?


Again, i have to say, EXCELLENT job! I am very impressed!

Cheers,
Nate


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 28, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> Wow! I am very impressed! I especially liked the C. fasciatum, excellent job! If you need ideas, how about-
> 
> Cyriocosmus sp.
> Lampropelma (Cyriopagopus) sp.
> ...


Thanks! I'm currently working on Xenesthis, but those are all definitely on my list. I'm looking forward to drawing the dwarfs especially.


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 28, 2009)

How do you make these!


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 28, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> How do you make these!


I draw them on MS Paint and make the backgrounds transparent with Microsoft GIF Animator.


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 28, 2009)

Great work man :worship:  hmm did you make one for S. calceatum yet?


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 28, 2009)

*Xenesthis*




_X. immanis_




_X. intermedia_




_X. monstrosa_


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 28, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> Great work man :worship:  hmm did you make one for S. calceatum yet?


Not yet. I still have a lot more to do.


----------



## _Lange (Mar 28, 2009)

you said they're not for sale, but you can just copy and paste them...lol


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome dude!
The following I'd like to see:
Phormingochilus everetti
Monocentropus balfouri
Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
Tapinauchenius species
Keep up the good work!

Oh, and here's a reference photo for Psalmopoeus langenbucheri 
http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php/638


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 28, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Oh, and here's a reference photo for Psalmopoeus langenbucheri
> http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php/638


Thanks so much!


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Mar 28, 2009)

absolutely a laugh riot....the detail on such a small avitar is great...i about pee'd myself when i seen the OBT. u need to make these available on a large scale and maybe take the idea and turn them into pins or shirt decals...even with the pixel cartoony look i bet they would sell i mean look at gator polos...from the 80's, that logo was very well known. you could make T polos hahah :worship: :worship:


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 28, 2009)

*Monocentropus*




_M. balfouri_




_M. lambertoni_

From now on, if I leave any species out, it'll most likely be because I can't find a reference photo.


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 28, 2009)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> absolutely a laugh riot....the detail on such a small avitar is great...i about pee'd myself when i seen the OBT. u need to make these available on a large scale and maybe take the idea and turn them into pins or shirt decals...even with the pixel cartoony look i bet they would sell i mean look at gator polos...from the 80's, that logo was very well known. you could make T polos hahah :worship: :worship:


T polos, lol. Somehow I doubt those would do very well. XD But thanks.


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 29, 2009)

Introducing... dwarves!

*Cyriocosmus*




_C. bertae_




_C. chicoi_




_C. elegans_




_C. fasciatus_




_C. fernandoi_




_C. leetzi_




_C. nogueira-netoi_




_C. ritae_




_C. sellatus_


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 29, 2009)

From dwarves to giants!

*Theraphosa*




_T. apophysis_




_T. blondi_


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 29, 2009)

*Eucratoscelus*




_E. constrictus_




_E. pachypus_


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Mar 29, 2009)

Did i possibly mention that..... your freakin awesome!


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 29, 2009)

*Ephebopus*




_E. cyanognathus_




_E. fossor_




_E. murinus_




_E. rufescens_




_E. uatuman_


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 29, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> Did i possibly mention that..... your freakin awesome!


Aw, thanks.


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 29, 2009)

*Bonnetina*




_B. cyaneifemur_




_B. rudloffi_

*Stromatopelma*




_S. calceatum_


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 30, 2009)

*Lasiodora*




_L. difficilis_




_L. icecu_




_L. itabunae_




_L. klugi_




_L. parahybana_




_L. striatipes_




_L. subcanens_


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 30, 2009)

*Nhandu*




_N. carapoensis_




_N. cerradensis_




_N. chromatus_




_N. coloratovillosus_




_N. vulpinus_


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 31, 2009)

*Cyriopagopus*




_C. paganus_




_C. schioedtei_




_C. sp. "Singapore Blue"_




_C. thorelli_


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 1, 2009)

*Pamphobeteus*




_P. antinous_




_P. crassifemur_




_P. fortis_




_P. grandis_




_P. insignis_




_P. nigricolor_




_P. ornatus_




_P. petersi_




_P. sp. "Platyomma"_




_P. ultramarinus_




_P. vespertinus_


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 1, 2009)

*Eupalaestrus*




_E. campestratus_




_E. weijenberghi_


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 1, 2009)

*Tapinauchenius*




_T. cupreus_




_T. elenae_




_T. gigas_




_T. latipes_




_T. plumipes_




_T. purpureus_




_T. sanctivincenti_




_T. subcaeruleus_


----------



## Neophyte (Apr 1, 2009)

All of these are pretty sweet!!

My fav has to be the Pamphobeteus sp 'Platyomma'.

And of course, that OBT


----------



## infestedtwinkie (Apr 1, 2009)

Any chance you can post a zip file containing all the beautiful pixel art ? I gave up saving them individually after the first page. I plan on printing these on stickers to put on my enclosures .


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 1, 2009)

infestedtwinkie said:


> Any chance you can post a zip file containing all the beautiful pixel art ? I gave up saving them individually after the first page. I plan on printing these on stickers to put on my enclosures .


Of course! I also plan on using them as labels someday (when my collection is large enough).  But I'll have to finish them all first before I post a zip file, if that's okay.


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 1, 2009)

*Megaphobema*




_M. mesomelas_




_M. peterklaasi_




_M. robustum_




_M. teceae_




_M. velvetosoma_


----------



## infestedtwinkie (Apr 2, 2009)

Transylvania said:


> Of course! I also plan on using them as labels someday (when my collection is large enough).  But I'll have to finish them all first before I post a zip file, if that's okay.


That would be great! Loving the Megaphobemas.


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 2, 2009)

*Chilobrachys*




_C. andersoni_




_C. bicolor_




_C. brevipes_




_C. dyscolus_




_C. fimbriatus_




_C. hardwicki_




_C. huahini_




_C. nitelinus_


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 2, 2009)

*Citharischius*




_C. crawshayi_

*Hysterocrates*




_H. crassipes_




_H. ederi_




_H. gigas_




_H. hercules_




_H. laticeps_




_H. scepticus_


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 2, 2009)

After making about 170 pixel Ts, I think I'm going to finally wrap it up.

I've attached two zip files of all the pixel Ts. If, for any reason, there's a problem and you can't download them, let me know and I'll see what I can do.

And if there are any species that I left out and that you'd still like to see, just PM me and I'll gladly make it for you.


----------



## Sukai94 (Mar 7, 2010)

This is a really neat post. It deserves a bump!


----------



## Teal (Mar 8, 2010)

*Whoah! I thank you for bumping this, as I never would have seen it.. and I would have been missing out 

I love the idea of using these as labels on T enclosures! Seems like the perfect idea, that goes hand in hand with the new organizational system I plan to enact tonight! *


----------



## Sukai94 (Mar 8, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Whoah! I thank you for bumping this, as I never would have seen it.. and I would have been missing out
> 
> I love the idea of using these as labels on T enclosures! Seems like the perfect idea, that goes hand in hand with the new organizational system I plan to enact tonight! *


Oh I like that idea!

I was wondering if there was any way we could incorporate this into the forum. These are so neat!


----------

